# Audi Q5 - www.autobling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

========================================
Wahing:
DAWN
Z-7
AQuartz IC
Meguiar's APC

Equipment/compounds:
Makita 9227
Porter Cable 7424XP
Menzera PO85RD 83Q 
Festool 5000
Gtechniq C1 C3 C4 C5 L1 G1

=============let the picture talk===========================


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good - I do like the Q5


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks good - I do like the Q5


Thx!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks good - I do like the Q5


x2:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

Top job, but I don't like the Q5, my ex girlfriends dad has one:lol:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice finish fella:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there.... unusual detailing stripes  Like the ones in the boot


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Good stuff. They are ridiculously big though


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Daniel C said:


> Good stuff. They are ridiculously big though


Thats just the Q5, the Q7 is even bigger!

Like the lift.......must masking working on cars sooo much easier.....


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Yoghurtman said:


> Thats just the Q5, the Q7 is even bigger!
> 
> Like the lift.......must make working on cars sooo much easier.....


must type slower....


----------

